# BECKLEY WV- LG.F, 5 yo.B&T,Recent litter



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

The Raleigh County Humane Society Shelter in Beckley WV called me about a large female pb GSD that was picked up as a stray who's time is up. Last time I looked this morning she was NOT on their petfinder site... I'm sure they are trying to keep her out of the hands of local byb's as they said that looks like all she's been used for. 

I have not seen her as yet but they said she is very very sweet and quite large and definatley pb. Will try my best to get by this evening before they close to get pictures... Anyone who would be intersted in checking on her please call the shelter 304 253 8921 and they may email pictures directly.. They ARE a gassing shelter and have been overfull with both dogs and cats.. If a reputable rescue would have interest in helping this girl I would be willing to pull and hold until tranpsort. The shelter adoption fee is $35 (DHPPL and one worming)and they give a certificate for 40% spaying at local vets. I will do my best to get pics this evening and post. 
Pat


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This girl has been severely neglected and by the looks of her she's been bred over and over ... and over. She's pitiful...long term allergies and hot spots... her front teeth are worn down to the gums as are some of her lower teeth. They said she'd been hit by a car prior to being picked up by AC. there is a cut on her lower shoulder and some swelling, but nothing is broken and she gets around OK. She's very pitiful. I got her a Frontline application in the hopes of getting rid of her fleas and helping her allergy and itching. . . The shelter is only going to hang on to her thru Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest . . .they know she has no chance of being adopted because she's older and so neglected... She will be pts at that time if there's no chance of getting her out of there thru rescue. Please...don't let her be pts in the shelter without at least giving her a chance to know that she's a good dog and people CAN be nice to her. She has no name so I named her "Izzy". I'm willing to help with her and pull and hold for a rescue but I can't pull her without a place for to go. SHe's so sad....


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh MY... What a sweety!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I want to smooch Izzy, after what she's been through. Here's a big virtual hug sweetheart... :hug::hug: It would be so sad for her to end her life in this place, after not having had much of a life to begin with. Any retirement homes out there - please?:help:
____________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

AWE... thank you... Izzy would be very happy to get a big hug!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone for sweet Izzy? Pretty please?
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Izzy is SAFE! Thanks to Forruger


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome! THANK YOU Forruger (and 'way to go Izzy) - please give her that smooch for me......
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I did go ahead and get her out of the shelter on Tuesday.... they absolutely couldn't give her more time as she was considered unadoptable because of the condition she's in and no one has even looked at her. There was no way I could let them do that.... I understand that they need the space and can only hold them for so long.

She still needs committment to a rescue... I had one good inquiry on her and have to get back to them in a few days.. so fingers crossed maybe they can take her. 

But in the meantime she's getting relief from her horrible allergies and two good meals a day and has had a medicated bath and looks much better. 

The next big hug I give her I will tell her it's from you, Susan! She does like to sneak in a doggy kiss now and again...she seems to be learning that people can be nice to her and she's starting to wag her tail and sneak a kiss in when your near her face when you least expect it. Thank you for your concern for her.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you! Izzy is my kind of girl. How sweet that she is giving kisses - probably has never known any real affection. Thanks again Forruger, she must be feeling so much better.
_______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

